# Bow Season Opener



## Pine Needle (Aug 21, 2006)

How many of you ladies will be out opening day of bow season??
To bad it's on Monday but I'll be out there in the evening after work.


----------



## Bunny (May 23, 2006)

Not me.. I gotta work 11 hours and then play a double header ball game.


----------



## Chrissy (Apr 17, 2007)

I would be out if i had a bow. I miss my bow....I loved bow hunting more them riffle.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I'll be out Monday and Tuesday and I can hunt evenings after work!!! CANT WAIT!!!


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

I will be out Monday.......Can't wait !!! unfortunately won't be back out though until the weekend. BUT hey at least I will be out opening day


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

I will be out of course and probbly hunting most nights after work. The property is conveniently located on my route home.:evil: However, think I might hit the river tonight and tomorrow.


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

i'll be out monday-friday! and then random days here and there, and i'll put in for more time off during the rut.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Yer killin' me!! I can't get out until Oct 7. Then it's only for the day. I think I am just not living right!!!


----------



## shawndonna (Apr 16, 2005)

For the first time in years, I will be out on opening day. Any of you ladies use the slick trick broad heads? The guys have been raving about them but I don't know if they would fly as well shooting lower poundage.
shawn


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

1wildchild said:


> Yer killin' me!! I can't get out until Oct 7. Then it's only for the day. I think I am just not living right!!!


You need to be a nurse  nobody at my work takes time off in the fall so I am granted all the time I ask for.

I will be out Monday, and I have all week off, work Friday then off again until the following Thur. So bow hunting for a few then off to get some birds up north.


----------



## skyhawk1 (Jun 20, 2006)

I will be out on opening day but I am not sure where I can bow hunt now that the state parks are closed. Any suggestions????


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

you could try the public hunting on private land HAP. click for pdf file here.


----------



## carbonflinger (Jul 19, 2007)

i am!!! i can't wait any longer!


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

I was out for 4 hours this morning and saw 1 Bambi. I'll be back out in a couple hours...wanted to check my email, get some lunch & see if anyone turned in any big bucks on the MS Deer Hunting contest (no new entries!). I'm up (Oscoda) for about a week.


----------



## ))--Courtney--> (Oct 1, 2007)

I didn't make it out his morning because of the rain but plan on doing so this evening!! I've been hunting now for 6 years and this is a special year because I'm pregnant!! :corkysm55


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

))--Courtney--> said:


> I didn't make it out his morning because of the rain but plan on doing so this evening!! I've been hunting now for 6 years and this is a special year because I'm pregnant!! :corkysm55


 
Well congratualtions Courtney. I hope you bag a big one and have a wonderful story to tell your child years from now. Good luck. 

I'm out of here gang, I got a dart with a big horned male. :evil:


----------



## thunder river outfitters (Aug 21, 2007)

I was out this morning (even in the rain) watched 2 does and a baby for a while. Then had a 4 pt come in......walked around behind us for ahile. 
It was GREAT being out there.....
Was out againg tonight, rain AGAIAN but still seen the same 4 that I had come in this moring. My "TEACHER" sat in a different stand and seen about 11 deer total. 

All in all, This was my first day ever out Bow hunting.....and can say, that for now on I will be looking forward to October 1st way more then Nov 15th.

Unfortunately...have to head back to the concrete jungle tomorrow morning but COME ON SATURDAY.... 

Good Luck to all !!!!!


And a special THANKS to my wonderful "TEACHER" aka Boyfriend
I made a few mistakes this morning and he pointed them out to me......was not to hard on me either... Thank you ....


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

Did my response get deleted???


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

thunder river outfitters said:


> I was out this morning (even in the rain) watched 2 does and a baby for a while. Then had a 4 pt come in......walked around behind us for ahile.
> It was GREAT being out there.....
> Was out againg tonight, rain AGAIAN but still seen the same 4 that I had come in this moring. My "TEACHER" sat in a different stand and seen about 11 deer total.
> 
> ...


 
Ok, I'm very confused. Either Thunder River Outfitters has a boyfriend or Huntinggirl sat down logged in, started typing and forgot to sign her post. :16suspect 

You two need to set a girl straight or I'm may have to reconsider that invite.:lol::lol:


----------



## thunder river outfitters (Aug 21, 2007)

ill just chalk this up as a blonde moment.....she is such a blonde...lmao


----------

